# Resort Review



## Mimi39 (May 7, 2010)

I submitted a review about 3 weeks ago and it still hasn't posted.  Should I resubmit?


----------



## DeniseM (May 7, 2010)

All reviews have to be checked and processed by the review Mgr. so there is usually a bit of a back up.  You can go back to the reviews and click on the link to send a message to the Mgr. for that section.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> All reviews have to be checked and processed by the review Mgr. so there is usually a bit of a back up.  You can go back to the reviews and click on the link to send a message to the Mgr. for that section.



Reviews shouldnt ever take more than a week to post, and most get posted within a very short time.

I have searched through all the resort reviews for the past 6 months, and do not see any submitted from your email address.

What resort was it for?

did you recieve the email "thank you" confirmation sent immediately upon submitting the review?


----------

